# CHALLENGE: Sing and Post A Song



## keto

I put this on my fb, but I'll throw it out here too.

I know some of you are pro singers, but I bet the vast majority of us aren't. I often state that I'm probably the 2nd worst singer on the planet only because there has to be SOMEONE out there worse!

But I just don't care, as many of my past band members will tell you with a cringe.

So, I'm gonna record and post a song. Just for fun and to share. I'm not shy, I'm not afraid of taking some heat but I find it very unlikely to happen. 'But But Kent, I cain't sing a lick!' WHO CARES? What's the worst that can happen? You might have some *gasp* fun, and show off a song you love?

It's not a competition. 

I CHALLENGE YOU! Pick a song you like or just learned or always wanted to learn. Have as many takes as you want. Me, I'm going simple acoustic into camera mic, no production.

It's just for fun, and to share and maybe connect a little.

I'll have something up tonight. Join me!


----------



## nbs2005

How do we do this? I tried to up-load a .mov file, but my guess is you can't do that. Suggestions?


----------



## Milkman

YouTube account.


----------



## Milkman

I'm by no means a singer, but necessity being the mother of invention, I had to do my best to step in as needed and eventually I was able to carry the lion share of the lead vocals in my last few bands.

I'll post a clip. It's live. It was one of the rare ones where I didn't have to play an instrument (other than a little harmonica).


----------



## torndownunit

nbs2005 said:


> How do we do this? I tried to up-load a .mov file, but my guess is you can't do that. Suggestions?


Ya, good point.


----------



## nbs2005

I wonder if I can link to a video I uploaded to a Facebook group?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Milkman said:


> I'm by no means a singer, but necessity being the mother of invention, I had to do my best to step in as needed and eventually I was able to carry the lion share of the lead vocals in my last few bands.
> 
> I'll post one clip. It's live. It was one of the rare ones where I didn't have to play an instrument (other than a little harmonica).


You done good. I like the harmonica.


----------



## laristotle

nbs2005 said:


> I wonder if I can link to a video I uploaded to a Facebook group?


right click on the vid, copy address, paste into media prompt here like you would a YT link.


----------



## Budda

soundcloud is free for hosting.


----------



## nbs2005

Failed attempt # 2. I'll put it up on YT in a bit.


----------



## Wardo

The link expired - maybe it works now.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156919421731021


----------



## KapnKrunch

Wardo said:


> Did this work ? .. lol
> 
> https://video.fyzd1-2.fna.fbcdn.net...=828f6f9ffe98868abbc0ee33eebca7e8&oe=5E965344


Yeah, work good. Short tho'. How did you post it here?


----------



## Lincoln

I looked up how to do it, I guess that's the first step. No idea how good the sound recording is on my phone.


----------



## Wardo

KapnKrunch said:


> Yeah, work good. Short tho'. How did you post it here?


I copied the link from someone else's FB page and sent it to my email then copied that and posted it here. The video converter that I have wouldn't let me paste the link into it so I did that with the email but didn't get all of it for some reason.


----------



## keto

Apparently my challenge includes getting a bunch of you into the 21st century on the internet GF^%@


----------



## Guncho

I recorded this the other night.


----------



## Milkman

Wardo said:


> Did this work ? .. lol
> 
> https://video.fyzd1-2.fna.fbcdn.net...=828f6f9ffe98868abbc0ee33eebca7e8&oe=5E965344


Took a couple of clicks but yeah it worked fine.


----------



## KapnKrunch

keto said:


> Apparently my challenge includes getting a bunch of you into the 21st century on the internet GF^%@


This is perfectly true. Since joining, I have wanted to start a thread like this for us wannabee singers. Never been able to figure anything out except YouTube, and I really don't feel like making a fool of myself on a global scale. (National is OK tho'.)


----------



## torndownunit

keto said:


> Apparently my challenge includes getting a bunch of you into the 21st century on the internet GF^%@


I know ways, but I just don't want to really post videos of this to YouTube or my Facebook. O was looking for a more private method.


----------



## Guncho

torndownunit said:


> I know ways, but I just don't want to really post videos of this to YouTube or my Facebook. O was looking for a more private method.


When you upload to YouTube you can set the video to public or private.


----------



## torndownunit

Guncho said:


> When you upload to YouTube you can set the video to public or private.


Can you embed a video marked private onto a site like this though? I know about the privacy feature, I just didn't think embeds could be used with it


----------



## Guncho

torndownunit said:


> Can you embed a video marked private onto a site like this though? I know about the privacy feature, I just didn't think embeds could be used with it


I don't know about embedding or what that means but you set the video to private, click on share, copy the link, come here, click on the icon two to the right of the happy face and paste in your link. That's what I did for my video a few posts up.

Private just means that people on youtube cannot find it in search.


----------



## StratCat

Milkman said:


> I'm by no means a singer, but necessity being the mother of invention, I had to do my best to step in as needed and eventually I was able to carry the lion share of the lead vocals in my last few bands.
> 
> I'll post one clip. It's live. It was one of the rare ones where I didn't have to play an instrument (other than a little harmonica).


that was really good imho.


----------



## StratCat

torndownunit said:


> Can you embed a video marked private onto a site like this though? I know about the privacy feature, I just didn't think embeds could be used with it


all pics I have loaded to GC, have been saved as private on IMGUR. I just copy link from IMGUR and paste in GC using the pic icon URL. I expect video would be the same.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Challenge met!


----------



## Wardo

KapnKrunch said:


> Challenge met!


Great song, I like it.


----------



## StratCat

Guncho said:


> I recorded this the other night.


excellent. RIP Gord Downie and those from Pinecrest care home in Bobcaygeon who passed because of COVID-19.


----------



## keto

Wardo said:


> Great song, I like it.


I really did too. Sufjan Stevens, haven't thought of him in a while. Fits really well into the stuff I'm listening to right now. Thank you, @KapnKrunch 

Thank you, @Wardo Love that era of Steve Earle

Thank you, @Guncho. I played in a Hip tribute for about 2 years, love it.

Thank you, @Milkman I hate BJ, but that is the one song of his I have a soft spot for. True story 

Ima go try take 2 on mine now.


----------



## keto

Lemme know if you can see this. Can't on iPad, can on computer. I know the guitar is too loud, it's for the better believe me!


----------



## KapnKrunch

keto said:


> Lemme know if you can see this. Can't on iPad, can on computer. I know the guitar is too loud, it's for the better believe me!


Yup, I can see it. Gotta get headphones, wife watching TV. Be right back...


----------



## keto

OK good. A little liquid courage did wonders lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch

keto said:


> Lemme know if you can see this. Can't on iPad, can on computer. I know the guitar is too loud, it's for the better believe me!


Sounds quite a bit better than my iPad. What fun! Thanks for this thread, looking forward to more. Any member who doesn't contribute is a wimp, I sez, sez I.


----------



## keto

KapnKrunch said:


> Sounds quite a bit better than my iPad. What fun! Thanks for this thread, looking forward to more. Any member who doesn't contribute is a wimp, I sez, sez I.


Gotcher back on that! I'll have more up soon.


----------



## sambonee

torndownunit said:


> I know ways, but I just don't want to really post videos of this to YouTube or my Facebook. O was looking for a more private method.


Videos on yt can be private


----------



## nbs2005

OK, take 3. A little song I wrote for the Dundas Music Club two weeks ago. This is probably the 3rd time played through; you can see me reading the lyrics.


----------



## Lincoln

I flubbed a couple. Had a perfect take, didn't know how to operate my phone, it didn't record. It might be tomorrow before I try again. I've got the mechanics of it all figured out now. Look out world!


----------



## KapnKrunch

nbs2005 said:


> OK, take 3. A little song I wrote for the Dundas Music Club two weeks ago. This is probably the 3rd time played through; you can see me reading the lyrics.


Your vid is private nbs. Can't view, bud.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Lincoln said:


> I flubbed a couple. Had a perfect take, didn't know how to operate my phone, it didn't record. It might be tomorrow before I try again. I've got the mechanics of it all figured out now. Look out world!


Standing by...


----------



## nbs2005

KapnKrunch said:


> Your vid is private nbs. Can't view, bud.


Changed it, please try now and let me know.


----------



## b-nads

Wardo said:


> Did this work ? .. lol
> 
> https://video.fyzd1-2.fna.fbcdn.net...=828f6f9ffe98868abbc0ee33eebca7e8&oe=5E965344


I get "signature expired"


----------



## b-nads

keto said:


> Lemme know if you can see this. Can't on iPad, can on computer. I know the guitar is too loud, it's for the better believe me!


Damned fun, Keto!!!


----------



## keto

nbs2005 said:


> OK, take 3. A little song I wrote for the Dundas Music Club two weeks ago. This is probably the 3rd time played through; you can see me reading the lyrics.


Very nice, great job.



KapnKrunch said:


> Standing by...


....in line.



b-nads said:


> Damned fun, Keto!!!


Thanks. I might post another tonight, gonna hydrate and do a take. Small k. %h(*&


----------



## KapnKrunch

nbs2005 said:


> Changed it, please try now and let me know.


Yup. Workin' now! Good toon. What is this Dundas music club?


----------



## b-nads

Alright - I can't help but bite on this ;-). I'm not pro, but I consider myself a decent singer, so I've recorded this straight into a laptop cam/mic. No effects, no edit, no filter - just loud, clipping vocals and guitar straight to Youtube. I've also picked a song I haven't learned - knew the tune, but haven't listened to it in years and never learned the lyrics properly, so I read off the monitor ;-).


----------



## KapnKrunch

b-nads said:


> Alright - I can't help but bite on this ;-). I'm not pro, but I consider myself a decent singer, so I've recorded this straight into a laptop cam/mic. No effects, no edit, no filter - just loud, clipping vocals and guitar straight to Youtube. I've also picked a song I haven't learned - knew the tune, but haven't listened to it in years and never learned the lyrics properly, so I read off the monitor ;-).


I like your confidence . Strong performance.


----------



## keto

b-nads said:


> Alright - I can't help but bite on this ;-). I'm not pro, but I consider myself a decent singer, so I've recorded this straight into a laptop cam/mic. No effects, no edit, no filter - just loud, clipping vocals and guitar straight to Youtube. I've also picked a song I haven't learned - knew the tune, but haven't listened to it in years and never learned the lyrics properly, so I read off the monitor ;-).





KapnKrunch said:


> I like your confidence . Strong performance.


Couldn't have said it better. You have lots more vocal musicality/tone than I do, by miles. One thing I have never had, and wish I did. C'est la vie. Nice guitar tone too, I like that nice woody picked thing. 

Did 2 takes of a Canadian folk icon with just enough party juice in me to recognize that, no, that is not shareable. LOL. I can do better, no worries I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman

KapnKrunch said:


> Challenge met!



That was very nice. I'm not familiar with the song but I've been to Romulus too many times to count.


----------



## Milkman

It always seems like there's one guy in the band that can sing his (or her) ass off, but nobody knows, and then one day that person opens their mouth and everybody's jaw hits the floor.

I've done sound for so many bands over the years and have seen it happen time and time again.

It's always like WTF?

The point is, this little exercise may expose a talent you didn't know you had.


or not


There's so much riding on confidence. If I could point to one single factor that makes or breaks a vocal performance in many cases, it's confidence. A vocal performance comes down to reaching the audience and there are some technically terrible singers or at least singers with unusual voices who can still do that as we all know.

So, sing, but sing with conviction and you might just have something.

Great thread by the way. We need stuff like this. Thanks.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## nbs2005

KapnKrunch said:


> Yup. Workin' now! Good toon. What is this Dundas music club?


You can find them on FB; a group of local musicians that have an open mic once a month at the Odd Fellows Hall in Dundas. Since Covid, we've been doing them weekly on the FB page.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Milkman said:


>


Good harmony on that too... Bang on. And keys! (Not another dang guitar. Lol) Lucky you, wish he was my friend.


----------



## Milkman

KapnKrunch said:


> Good harmony on that too... Bang on. And keys! (Not another dang guitar. Lol) Lucky you, wish he was my friend.


Thank you!

Yeah you can only do so much yourself, LOL. He's a multi instrumentalist. Actually, other than the bassist in that band we all played several instruments and sang. The drummer even came out and played the piano intro for Lamb Lies Down on Broadway and then jumped back behind the kit for the main part of the song.


----------



## Kerry Brown

This is a song I wrote a few years ago.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Kerry Brown said:


> This s a song I wrote a few years ago.


I remember that song. The twelve-string sounds great on this version. I don't think you used it on the previous one?


----------



## Kerry Brown

KapnKrunch said:


> I remember that song. The twelve-string sounds great on this version. I don't think you used it on the previous one?


Thanks, I think I used an electric. I haven’t sang it in along time. I play in a trio with a female singer who sings it way better than me.


----------



## Lincoln

I thought we'd see more videos, but anyway, here's a short one from me. I'm really horse right now, getting tested for Covid-19 tomorrow btw  
I've been making & deleting videos all day. This recording "thing" is all new to me, I've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Lincoln said:


> I thought we'd see more videos, but anyway, here's a short one from me. I'm really horse right now, getting tested for Covid-19 tomorrow btw
> I've been making & deleting videos all day. This recording "thing" is all new to me, I've got a lot of work to do.


That's great, Dave! Is it an original? 

(Hope the testing goes well tomorrow!!)


----------



## Lincoln

KapnKrunch said:


> That's great, Dave! Is it an original?
> 
> (Hope the testing goes well tomorrow!!)


Neil Young. 

Testing was the wife's idea. She's convinced she has it, I say BS, but she arranged testing for us anyway.


----------



## keto

Lincoln said:


> I thought we'd see more videos, but anyway, here's a short one from me. I'm really horse right now, getting tested for Covid-19 tomorrow btw
> I've been making & deleting videos all day. This recording "thing" is all new to me, I've got a lot of work to do.


I did too, think we'd see more. I'm getting tested too, and also think 'nope', but I'll go for peace of mind.

Looks fine, sounds great, Dave....wish I had a 12er around, love that sound. 

Also not in fine voice, may try a take anyways.


----------



## Lincoln

the good thing is, I played a lot more guitar today than I normally do. Trying to figure out what to play, and get a decent take.


----------



## Milkman

Lincoln said:


> I thought we'd see more videos, but anyway, here's a short one from me. I'm really horse right now, getting tested for Covid-19 tomorrow btw
> I've been making & deleting videos all day. This recording "thing" is all new to me, I've got a lot of work to do.



Wow, that twelve sounded very nice. The voice is nice also. Well done!

What was the car horn(ish) sound that seemed to pop up twice?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Lincoln

Milkman said:


> Wow, that twelve sounded very nice. The voice is nice also. Well done!
> 
> What was the car horn(ish) sound that seemed to pop up twice?


That was my phone on vibrate and people texting me. I gave up on getting a perfect take before then. I just wanted to get one up. My first you-tube!


----------



## nbs2005

These are great. Should we all post one a week?

And it's not about skill or talent. It's about making music, period. You can bang two pots together and sing horribly off key; you're still making music.


----------



## Lincoln

nbs2005 said:


> These are great. Should we all post one a week?
> 
> And it's not about skill or talent. It's about making music, period. You can bang two pots together and sing horribly off key; you're still making music.


 I agree. It's a great way to work on your skills. Motivation is a wonderful thing.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lincoln said:


> Neil Young.
> 
> Testing was the wife's idea. She's convinced she has it, I say BS, but she arranged testing for us anyway.


Great job, Dave!

Hope the testing went well...did you have to head into the Park to get it done?


----------



## keto

johnnyshaka said:


> Great job, Dave!
> 
> Hope the testing went well...did you have to head into the Park to get it done?


Just got my phone call, I am heading to the Park lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyshaka

keto said:


> Just got my phone call, I am heading to the Park lunchtime tomorrow.


Really? That seems odd from your end of town.

I assume it's the at the Eco Station east of the Costco? If so, my office is directly across the street from where you'll get your brain probed...enjoy! (I won't be there, though, haven't been in there for weeks...although getting a break from the kids would be a welcome change some time soon...lol!)

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your trip to "almost" Saskatchewan.


----------



## keto

johnnyshaka said:


> Really? That seems odd from your end of town.
> 
> I assume it's the at the Eco Station east of the Costco? If so, my office is directly across the street from where you'll get your brain probed...enjoy! (I won't be there, though, haven't been in there for weeks...although getting a break from the kids would be a welcome change some time soon...lol!)
> 
> Good luck and I hope you enjoy your trip to "almost" Saskatchewan.


Yeah, it's a long ways but it is what it is, only 20 minutes around the N Henday. I'll enjoy my longest drive in almost a month.

Brain probe, there's so little left it's hard to hit, it would take a miracle and anyways they can't do much worse than has been already. Too bad you won't be around, I could have come spoken moistly to you for a while.


----------



## Lincoln

keto said:


> Just got my phone call, I am heading to the Park lunchtime tomorrow.


and I ended up going to the Eco center at 147 street and Ellerslie road for testing!! 2+ hours of my life I'll never get back.

we should have traded


----------



## Lincoln

johnnyshaka said:


> Great job, Dave!
> 
> Hope the testing went well...did you have to head into the Park to get it done?


wife goes to the park tonight for hers. I ended up on Rabbit Hill road! Keto land!

Thank god for the Anthony Henday. As sh1tty as the south leg is, it still works better than the Yellowmud.


----------



## johnnyshaka

keto said:


> Yeah, it's a long ways but it is what it is, only 20 minutes around the N Henday. I'll enjoy my longest drive in almost a month.
> 
> Brain probe, there's so little left it's hard to hit, it would take a miracle and anyways they can't do much worse than has been already. Too bad you won't be around, I could have come spoken moistly to you for a while.


Save your moistness for your test! lol


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lincoln said:


> wife goes to the park tonight for hers. I ended up on Rabbit Hill road! Keto land!
> 
> Thank god for the Anthony Henday. As sh1tty as the south leg is, it still works better than the Yellowmud.


That makes no sense sending you all the way out there...sheesh!

And, yes, the Henday is a fantastic thing...can't believe I used to drive the stupid Yellowhead from the Park to 184 St. every day like a chump for near minimum wage some 20 years ago!


----------



## Doug Gifford

From a few years ago.


----------



## keto

Doug Gifford said:


> From a few years ago.


Good stuff, the budgie harmonies were to die for!


----------



## keto

#2. Lot of takes, haha. Close enough for fun.


----------



## keithb7

Alright, if you can....I'll try too.


----------



## KapnKrunch

keto said:


> #2. Lot of takes, haha. Close enough for fun.


Nice little guitar. Bright but balanced.


----------



## KapnKrunch

keithb7 said:


> Alright, if you can....I'll try too.


Good job. Right intense! Thx for joining in. Most fun I have had here.


----------



## keto

KapnKrunch said:


> Nice little guitar. Bright but balanced.


Yeah, sounds good, I'm obviously a ham handed strummer, but I played a bunch around town when I picked it up a month ish ago and this one stood out. Some were brighter, but this one's really nice n dry, can take a pounding in stride.


----------



## Lincoln

Does anyone know if I can use a USB-C to USB adapter on my phone to plug a USB mike into it?


----------



## Milkman

Lincoln said:


> Does anyone know if I can use a USB-C to USB adapter on my phone to plug a USB mike into it?


I don't know for sure but it seems probable. I regularly have to use USB C adaptors for my iPad Pro to mate conventional ear buds to it. That works so...…

I realize it's a different connection but the devices seem to be able to adapt.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> #2. Lot of takes, haha. Close enough for fun.


Kent, first, again thanks for this thread. It takes guts to open your mouth and sing and especially to present that for scrutiny by your peers (all of whom are musicians to one extent or another).

But, DO it. The way you get better at singing is simply by putting in the time on it. Not everybody will ever be a great singer of course, but I think almost anyone who is capable of playing one or more instruments can also develop into at least a better singer than they are to begin with.

Captain Obvious statement? Maybe, but what I hear in your clips is someone with enough skills to make it worth continuing.


----------



## guitarman2

Cool thread. I have no problem posting videos of my playing but my singing... yikes. I'll see if I can work up the nerve to post something this weekend. I do sing a couple songs. Usually by my self.


----------



## guitarman2

b-nads said:


> Alright - I can't help but bite on this ;-). I'm not pro, but I consider myself a decent singer, so I've recorded this straight into a laptop cam/mic. No effects, no edit, no filter - just loud, clipping vocals and guitar straight to Youtube. I've also picked a song I haven't learned - knew the tune, but haven't listened to it in years and never learned the lyrics properly, so I read off the monitor ;-).


Sounds awesome. I like your voice.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


>


Excellent vocals


----------



## guitarman2

Well I got through catching up on 6 pages of this thread and watching every video. Everyone was great. With this talent pool I might just stick to playing.


----------



## davetcan

Apologies in advance. This was last fall playing a benefit for the local hospital cancer ward. We hadn't played for over a year due to one of the wives being treated for cancer, she came through but it was a hell of a struggle. Neil said rust never sleeps, this is proof that it does.


----------



## KapnKrunch

davetcan said:


> Apologies in advance. This was last fall playing a benefit for the local hospital cancer ward. We hadn't played for over a year due to one of the wives being treated for cancer, she came through but it was a hell of a struggle. Neil said rust never sleeps, this is proof that it does.


Interesting venue. Sounds pretty good considering the hard surfaces. Good job IMO.


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> Apologies in advance. This was last fall playing a benefit for the local hospital cancer ward. We hadn't played for over a year due to one of the wives being treated for cancer, she came through but it was a hell of a struggle. Neil said rust never sleeps, this is proof that it does.


Great old Canadian song.


----------



## davetcan

Milkman said:


> Great old Canadian song.


Yeah, I like a lot of Pagliaro's stuff. We also do "Lovin' You Ain't Easy".


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> From a few years ago.



Love the budgie. He's a good singer too.

Well done.


----------



## laristotle

davetcan said:


> Yeah, I like a lot of Pagliaro's stuff.


Like how the singer comes in at the end of the song. Pee break?


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> Like how the singer comes in at the end of the song. Pee break?


We were just backing her for most of the set, we just threw that one in for old times sake


----------



## Milkman

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-566229450%2Fbarretts-privateers-2


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-566229450%2Fnorthwest-passage-2


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-566229450%2Fgeneral-taylor-2

Did this work?

I went on a bit of a Stan Rogers thing a couple of years ago.

Seems to me B-Nads does a wicked version of White Squall. Is my memory correct?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Milkman said:


> Did this work... Seems to me B-Nads does a wicked version of White Squall.?



Sure does, MM. We need to re-do these on @Budda collaboration thread.


----------



## Wardo

Now it's showing this.

_We can’t connect to the server at w.soundcloud com
_
Is sound cloud free ? Seems like only for 30 days and they want CC info to sign up.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Wardo said:


> Now it's showing this.
> 
> _We can’t connect to the server at w.soundcloud com
> _
> Is sound cloud free ? Seems like only for 30 days and they want CC info to sign up.


I’ve been using SoundCloud for a few years. Haven’t had to pay yet. I believe there is a limit to the amount of material you can post with a free account.


----------



## sambonee

Refinsh ‘60 tribute les PAUL with vinham pups and @Markus 1 bridge








Moratto 1959 Ampeg jet clone 











here's the same song, once recorded at Escarpment studios, Acton Ont, in 1996, and tonight, with my trusted Trio + for backup.
tonight

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fstand-away-mp3-master-2020

1996

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fstand-away-1

what the heck, Live in Madrid Nov 22 , 2000, the Honky Tonk bar!

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fstand-away

I'll post pics of the guitar, amp, and pedalboard I used. sang into and AT 2020 condenser mic, into zoom R16. mixed on Reaper (three tracks.)


----------



## guitarman2

Here are my "Under lock and Key" recording sessions for this morning. A couple of country flavored tunes

"One Horse Town" Blackberry Smoke






"Better Man" Clint Black


----------



## keto

@sambonee thank you for that, interesting revisiting material over time.

@guitarman2 really nice voice, I wish I could sing like that, and some nice pickin' too. Enjoyed em both a ton, thank you. I was gonna say 'thanks LEFTY but I see by the Leafs stuff in the bg, the vid got flipped somehow.


----------



## Kerry Brown

guitarman2 said:


> Here are my "Under lock and Key" recording sessions for this morning. A couple of country flavored tunes
> 
> "One Horse Town" Blackberry Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Better Man" Clint Black


I'd give this one two likes if I could. Both very well done.


----------



## laristotle

guitarman2 said:


> recording sessions for this morning


I was about to post 'ah! a lefty!'
Then I noticed the leafs flags.


----------



## guitarman2

I didn't even notice the "Mirrored" setting was on.


----------



## KapnKrunch

guitarman2 said:


> I didn't even notice the "Mirrored" setting was on.


My tablet even played them backwards. Sounded satanic. Lol. Just kidding. I like yer voice and natural style. Nice fills on guitar.


----------



## guitarman2

KapnKrunch said:


> Mine even played backwards. Sounded satanic. Lol. Just kidding. I like yer voice and natural style. Nice fills on guitar.


Only rock songs played backwards are satanic. Country songs backwards, you get your dog back, your wife, etc...


----------



## KapnKrunch

guitarman2 said:


> Only rock songs played backwards are satanic. Country songs backwards, you get your dog back, your wife, etc...


Oh yeah, now I remember!


----------



## keto

guitarman2 said:


> Only rock songs played backwards are satanic. Country songs backwards, you get your dog back, your wife, etc...



Oh, man! Can I make the repo man come back with my truck???


----------



## Doug Gifford

keto said:


> Oh, man! Can I make the repo man come back with my truck???


"Our E-C-R-O-V-I-D became final today…"


----------



## bw66

Great idea! I had to wait wait until my son was finished his online college exams to take part. One take: 






Coincidentally, a friend asked me to post some videos that he could play along with so this kills two birds with one stone. If you want a PDF of the chord sheet, you can find it here: http://www.uxbridgeguitar.com/MissOhio.pdf

Now that I've posted mine, I can listen to all of yours. Kudos to everyone who is posting!



Lincoln said:


> Does anyone know if I can use a USB-C to USB adapter on my phone to plug a USB mike into it?


I used a USB to lightning adapter to use my Yeti mic with my iPhone. It's the one with an extra lightning connection because the mic draws more power than the phone can provide. (Find a Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A) at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A).)


----------



## Lincoln

bw66 said:


> I used a USB to lightning adapter to use my Yeti mic with my iPhone. It's the one with an extra lightning connection because the mic draws more power than the phone can provide. (Find a Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A) at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A).)


I've got a Yeti also. I ordered one of those adapters the other day. We'll see how long it takes Amaze-on to get it here. Thanks!


----------



## KapnKrunch

bw66 said:


> Great idea! I had to wait wait until my son was finished his online college exams to take part. One take:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, a friend asked me to post some videos that he could play along with so this kills two birds with one stone. If you want a PDF of the chord sheet, you can find it here: http://www.uxbridgeguitar.com/MissOhio.pdf
> 
> Now that I've posted mine, I can listen to all of yours. Kudos to everyone who is posting!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a USB to lightning adapter to use my Yeti mic with my iPhone. It's the one with an extra lightning connection because the mic draws more power than the phone can provide. (Find a Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A) at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A).)


Good choice. Gillian and Dave are such creative folkies. Wow!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Doug Gifford said:


> "Our E-C-R-O-V-I-D became final today…"


Hmmm. "Our C-O-V-I-D 19 became final today."


----------



## keto

bw66 said:


> Great idea! I had to wait wait until my son was finished his online college exams to take part. One take:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, a friend asked me to post some videos that he could play along with so this kills two birds with one stone. If you want a PDF of the chord sheet, you can find it here: http://www.uxbridgeguitar.com/MissOhio.pdf
> 
> Now that I've posted mine, I can listen to all of yours. Kudos to everyone who is posting!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a USB to lightning adapter to use my Yeti mic with my iPhone. It's the one with an extra lightning connection because the mic draws more power than the phone can provide. (Find a Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A) at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A).)


Nice! I know that headstock logo, but forget what it is. Looks like that guitar has seen some miles 



Doug Gifford said:


> Hmmm. "Our C-O-V-I-D 19 became final today."


Too dark, or too soon. Not sure which....


----------



## bw66

It's a Simon & Patrick, and yes, it's has a few hours on it - and I'm mostly a fingerpicker.


----------



## cboutilier

I have a few recorded during this isolation period, I'll post them here in the coming days.


----------



## keto

Daughter did one, but it's fb and I cant get it to embed.


----------



## Guncho

bw66 said:


> Great idea! I had to wait wait until my son was finished his online college exams to take part. One take:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, a friend asked me to post some videos that he could play along with so this kills two birds with one stone. If you want a PDF of the chord sheet, you can find it here: http://www.uxbridgeguitar.com/MissOhio.pdf
> 
> Now that I've posted mine, I can listen to all of yours. Kudos to everyone who is posting!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a USB to lightning adapter to use my Yeti mic with my iPhone. It's the one with an extra lightning connection because the mic draws more power than the phone can provide. (Find a Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A) at Staples.ca. Read reviews to learn about the top-rated Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, (MK0W2AM/A).)


Love me some Gillian Welch. I saw her at The Phoenix years back on a sweaty summer night.


----------



## Milkman

guitarman2 said:


> Here are my "Under lock and Key" recording sessions for this morning. A couple of country flavored tunes
> 
> "One Horse Town" Blackberry Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Better Man" Clint Black


As good or better than some who claim to be lead singers. I figured. Anybody who can play as well as you has it in them to sing.


----------



## Paul M

A couple from a very good friend, not a member here. This is how he did it:

"I recorded each individual part on my iPhone (video) in the Photos app, and my laptop as a separate audio channel in Garage Band, starting with the guitar part. So each video you see of me singing or playing was actually shot while I was recording that part. I started with the guitar part, Then the Ground Control melody, then Major Tom’s melody, then the harmony part, then Countdown guy. 

I used Final Cut Pro X to edit the videos. 

I put a marker in each video file where the first hand clap is and used that marker to line up all the video clips to sync with the mixed audio recording (complicated, but it worked). 

Then I learned how to size and place the different videos so I could use them all without ever losing that audio sync. I don’t know if my solution was a good one, but it worked pretty well. I have some editor friends who I hope will help me refine these techniques. 

So it was a lot of work, but it was a super fun project that took about 10 hours from start to finish."


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> A couple from a very good friend, not a member here. This is how he did it:
> 
> "I recorded each individual part on my iPhone (video) in the Photos app, and my laptop as a separate audio channel in Garage Band, starting with the guitar part. So each video you see of me singing or playing was actually shot while I was recording that part. I started with the guitar part, Then the Ground Control melody, then Major Tom’s melody, then the harmony part, then Countdown guy.
> 
> I used Final Cut Pro X to edit the videos.
> 
> I put a marker in each video file where the first hand clap is and used that marker to line up all the video clips to sync with the mixed audio recording (complicated, but it worked).
> 
> Then I learned how to size and place the different videos so I could use them all without ever losing that audio sync. I don’t know if my solution was a good one, but it worked pretty well. I have some editor friends who I hope will help me refine these techniques.
> 
> So it was a lot of work, but it was a super fun project that took about 10 hours from start to finish."



Cool technology and of course, a great song.

Where's _your_ clip? I've heard you sing.....


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Cool technology and of course, a great song.
> 
> Where's _your_ clip? I've heard you sing.....


Working on it, (seriously), ....hopefully it'll take less time than Barrett's.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Working on it, (seriously), ....hopefully it'll take less time than Barrett's.



I should tape something new too. Everything I posted has been years old, not really the intention of this thread.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> I should tape something new too. Everything I posted has been years old, not really the intention of this thread.


----------



## Milkman

Deleted


----------



## bw66

This is fun! This morning's offering:








nbs2005 said:


> These are great. Should we all post one a week?.


I like the once a week idea - I've been missing my open mics and this kinda fills in the gap.


----------



## Swervin55

A little rough. First time for me doing something like this.


----------



## Guncho




----------



## keto

Swervin55 said:


> A little rough. First time for me doing something like this.


That was great, M! Thank you for doing that.


----------



## keto

Guncho said:


>



Good job. Super well balance great sounding guitfiddle you got there. Have been working on a couple of Dylan tunes myself, haven't decided on my next yet.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Swervin55 said:


> A little rough. First time for me doing something like this.


Don't recognize this toon. Original?


----------



## Swervin55

KapnKrunch said:


> Don't recognize this toon. Original?


Doobie Brothers from "The Captain and Me" album called South City Midnight Lady"


----------



## KapnKrunch

ORIGINAL: If the Satellite Goes Down Tonight 

Here's the Challenge version recorded today.






And surprise! A version recorded six years ago by my daughter's online friend in Burma. Nice that he gave me the credit.


----------

